
TaxGrader – Insights from your tax return - joemdominic
Hello Everyone,
I&#x27;ve just released my first public web site TaxGrader - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.taxgrader.com - a site that allows you to enter tax information (from your 1040)  and compare it against a variety of benchmarks. I built this tool to help me uncover under utilized aspects in my tax return without spending too much $$$ on a CPA.<p>This is strictly for US Individual Tax Returns (1040) -sorry ROTW!.<p>My aim submitting it here on Hacker News is to receive honest feedback. Design , usability, performance, accuracy, monetization (keep it free or charge) etc.. Nothing is off limit. If the tool is able to identify savings for you , I would consider that a positive step for the effort I have put in.<p>Happy Saving!!
======
serbhuman
Interesting concept.. There are a few rough edges especially in the section
following the start now button.. Also, your feedback page has broken links

